# Gute Stellen Zum Angeln?



## Faturek (1. September 2006)

Kennt vielleicht jemand ein paar gute Punkte an denen man sein Skill ab 200 skillen kann? Haben schon an fast allen highlevel Gebieten geangelt und überall steigt es irgendwie gleich langsam.

Wäre super wenn jemand paar gute Angelstellen verraten würde oder vielleicht sogar einen Link zu einem Guide hätte.


----------



## Y0sh1. (1. September 2006)

Ist das was du angelst nicht vom Skill abhängig?


----------



## Sadrah (1. September 2006)

Y0sh1. schrieb:


> Ist das was du angelst nicht vom Skill abhängig?



japp, Angeln ist Skillabhängig und sogesehn auch Gebietsabhängig


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2006)

Sadrah schrieb:


> japp, Angeln ist Skillabhängig und sogesehn auch Gebietsabhängig



Und auch ein bisschen Abhängig vom Glück bei den Droppraten.


----------



## Sadrah (1. September 2006)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und auch ein bisschen Abhängig vom Glück bei den Droppraten.



jo da haste recht Zam .. ich weiss scho warum ich angeln gemieden hab ^^


----------



## Nogothrim (2. September 2006)

Blasted Lands: Skinning/Fishing skill needed is 235-265

Burning Steppes: S/F 240-290

Duskwood: S/F 95-150

Elwynn Forest: S/F 1-50

RedridgeMountains: S/F 80-120

Stranglethorn Vale: S/F 150-250

Swamp of Sorrows: S/F 175-225

Westfall:Kupfer, S/F 50-80



Badlands: S/F 175-225

Dun Morogh: S/F 1-50

Loch Modan: S/F 50-100

Searing gorge: S/F none available

Wetlands: S/F 105-150

Lordaeron

Alterac Mountains: S/F 150-170

Arathi Highlands: S/F 150-180

Eastern Plaguelands: S/F 265-280

Hillsbrad Foothills: S/F 100-155

Silberpine Forest: S/F 50-105

Hinterlands: S/F 200-245

Tirisfal glades: S/F 1-50

Western Plaguelands: S/F 255-270

Northern Kalimdor

Ashenvale: S/F 75-150

Azshara: Mithril, S/F 200-275

Darkshore: S/F 50-80

Desolace: S/F 100-175

Durotar: S/F 1-50

Felwood: S/F 175-250

Moonglade: unknown fishing

Stonetalon Mountains: S/F 75-125

Teldrassil: S/F 1-50

The Barrens: S/F 50-100

Winterspring: S/F 250-300



Southern Kalimdor

Dustwallow Marsh: S/F 150-300

Feralas: S/F 150-175

Mulgore: S/F 1-50

Tanaris: S/F 225-275

Thousand Needles:S/F 75-125

Un'goro Crater: S/F 225-275


----------



## Y0sh1. (2. September 2006)

Also könnte man praktisch am See in Stormwind oder in Thunder Bluff seinen Angel Skill auf 300 bringen oder was Oo? - habich ma von jemandem gehört.


----------



## Roran (2. September 2006)

Y0sh1. schrieb:


> Also könnte man praktisch am See in Stormwind oder in Thunder Bluff seinen Angel Skill auf 300 bringen oder was Oo? - habich ma von jemandem gehört.


klar geht das.
nur willst du für jeden skill punkt 300 fische angeln ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


macht keinen sinn, wenn man für einen skill punkt 5 - 6 fische braucht,
geht man besser an die nächste angelstelle und skillt da weiter.


----------



## Y0sh1. (2. September 2006)

Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nice is es trotzdem irgendwo.


----------



## lumpengott (11. September 2006)

ich lasse das immer mit dem angeln skillen, dazu muss man echt langeweile haben


----------



## Rascal (11. September 2006)

Ich angle immer in Darnassus bzw Rutheran, um die AV-Wartezeit zu überbrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nostromo (11. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> klar geht das.
> nur willst du für jeden skill punkt 300 fische angeln ?
> 
> 
> ...



Sry, das stimmt so leider nicht. Die Steigerung des Skills ist ausschliesslich von der Anzahl der Fische abhängig. Es dauert also in den Kanälen in Stormwind genau so lange um von 280 auf 300 zu kommen, als wenn man in Winterspring oder Zul Gurub angelt.

Der grosse Unterschied liegt in der Qualtität der Fische. Wenn du Steinschuppenaale statt Matschschnapper zum skillen angelst, dann ist der Verdienst dabei doch deutlich höher ;-)

Also, sobald es mit Ködern geht: Ab nach Tanaris und in Steamweedle skillen. Mit dem Gold wird einem das zeitaufwendige Angeln doch schön versüsst.

Grüße 

Nostromo


----------



## Rascal (11. September 2006)

Nostromo schrieb:


> Sry, das stimmt so leider nicht. Die Steigerung des Skills ist ausschliesslich von der Anzahl der Fische abhängig. Es dauert also in den Kanälen in Stormwind genau so lange um von 280 auf 300 zu kommen, als wenn man in Winterspring oder Zul Gurub angelt.


Hmm bist du dir da ganz sicher?

Ich hätte jetzt so spontan das Gegenteil behauptet...


----------



## Roran (11. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hmm bist du dir da ganz sicher?
> 
> Ich hätte jetzt so spontan das Gegenteil behauptet...


Sehe ich auch so,
ich hab nicht nur ein Char der angelt,
es macht ein unterschied, wo man angelt.

Ich vermute, das mit den Fischen das gleiche ist wie bei den anderen Berufen,
das welche " Rot ", " Orange " , " Gelb ", oder " Grün " sind für dich.

Was also bedeutet wenn man nur noch Grüne angelt,
der skill langsam hoch geht ,
also geht man an einer anderen Stelle wo der Skill schneller hoch geht.

Denn je nach deinem Skill, gehst du angeln,
man kann auch pro Fisch einen Skill Punkt bekommen,
was also meine Erklären bestätigt.


----------



## Nightworld (13. September 2006)

mh, also ich weis nicht, gibt es da evt. ein addon wo man sieht welche stellen Rot-grau sind? wäre gut für meine twinks, den mit mein main hab ich schon 5tage nur fürs Hobby angeln verbraucht: jeden sonntag angelwettbewerb+ ca. 400 steinschuppenalle bei mein bankchar...  axo wenns intressiert: angelt doch mal in av da lassen sich mit viel glück epics angeln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (13. September 2006)

Für Angler kann ich nur das Addon empfehlen,
nutze ich selber auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fishing Buddy

Und ich hoffe die Liste mit den Skill Angaben hilft Euch weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Zone Guide: Fishing Skill Levels*

*Azeroth*

Blasted Lands: Fishing skill needed is 235-265

Burning Steppes: Fishing skill needed is 240-290

Duskwood: Fishing skill needed is 95-150

Elwynn Forest: Fishing skill needed is 1-50

RedridgeMountains: Fishing skill needed is 80-120

Stranglethorn Vale: Fishing skill needed is 150-250

Swamp of Sorrows: Fishing skill needed is 175-225

Westfall: Fishing skill needed is 50-80


*Khaz Modan*

Badlands: Fishing skill needed is 175-225

Dun Morogh: Fishing skill needed is 1-50

Loch Modan: Fishing skill needed is 50-100

Searing Gorge: Fishing skill needed is none available

Wetlands: Fishing skill needed is 105-150


*Lordaeron*

Alterac Mountains: Fishing skill needed is 150-170

Arathi Highlands: Fishing skill needed is 150-180

Eastern Plaguelands: Fishing skill needed is 265-280

Hillsbrad Foothills: Fishing skill needed is 100-155

Silverpine Forest: Fishing skill needed is 50-105

Hinterlands: Fishing skill needed is 200-245

Tirisfal Glades: Fishing skill needed is 1-50

Western Plaguelands: Fishing skill needed is 255-270


*Northern Kalimdor*

Ashenvale: Fishing skill needed is 75-150

Azshara: Fishing skill needed is 200-275

Darkshore: Fishing skill needed is 50-80

Desolace: Fishing skill needed is 100-175

Durotar: Fishing skill needed is 1-50

Felwood: Fishing skill needed is 175-250

Moonglade: unknown fishing

Stonetalon Mountains: Fishing skill needed is 75-125

Teldrassil: Fishing skill needed is 1-50

The Barrens: Fishing skill needed is 50-100

Winterspring: Fishing skill needed is 250-300


*Southern Kalimdor*

Dustwallow Marsh: Fishing skill needed is 150-300

Feralas: Fishing skill needed is 150-175

Mulgore: Fishing skill needed is 1-50

Tanaris: Fishing skill needed is 225-275

Thousand Needles: Fishing skill needed is 75-125

Un’Goro Crater: Fishing skill needed is 225-275


----------



## Nightworld (13. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Für Angler kann ich nur das Addon empfehlen,
> nutze ich selber auch.
> 
> 
> ...



was kann das addon?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (14. September 2006)

Nightworld schrieb:


> was kann das addon?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Beschreibung

A full-service fishing add-on.

It's a combination of TackleBox, Impp's Fishing Info and a fishing equipment manager all rolled into one. I wrote it both to provide some functionality that was missing from all of the other fishing add-ons I was using and to learn to do add-ons.

Features:
- 'Easy Cast' lets you right-click to cast your line. Use the same mouse button for looting and casting. A double-click will force another cast early
- 'Fish Watcher' lets you see the fish you've caught here before (or the fish that you've caught in the current session)
- Display your current skill level and the time since you started fishing
- Choose your fishing outfit and change into it easily
- Support for automatically adding a lure to your fishing pole
- Full Titan Panel support
- myAddOns support


----------



## Nightworld (14. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Beschreibung
> 
> A full-service fishing add-on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rascal (14. September 2006)

Also ein bisschen Englisch sollte man schon beherrschen....

-----
Ein Vollumfängliches Angel-Addon

Es ist einen Kombination von TackleBox, Impp's Fishing Info sowie ein Angel-Ausrüstungs-Manager zusammen. Ich habe es selbst geschrieben, um einige Funktionen einzubauen welche ich in allen andern Angel-Addons vermisst habe, sowie um zu lernen, AddOns zu schreiben.

Features:
- 'Easy Cast' lässt dich die Leine per Rechts-Klick auswerfen. Benutze den selben button zum looten und casten.  Ein Doppelklick führt zu einen früheren Cast (_Denke, wenn die Angel schon draussen ist_)
- 'Fish Watcher' lässt dich die Fische sehen, die du hier früher gefangen hast (oder die Fische die du früher in dieser Runde gefangen hast)
- Zeigt deinen momentanen Skill, sowie die Zeit seit du zu angeln begonnen hast.
- Wähle dein Angel-Outfit, und ziehe es einfach an.
- Support für automatische Anwendung von Ködern
- Volle Titan Panel Unterstützung
- myAddOns Unterstützung
-----

Wuah, ein bisschen kraxelig ^^

So Long
Ras


----------



## Nightworld (14. September 2006)

jup is super, fettes thx


----------



## GuruthTirn (25. September 2006)

Also Leute, 
ich liebe es zu angeln, und ich sage euch,
es ist vollkommen egal wo ihr angelt, die Anzahl der Fische machts.
Ich hab Angeln auf 300 und fast alles in TB gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightworld (25. September 2006)

GuruthTirn schrieb:


> Also Leute,
> ich liebe es zu angeln, und ich sage euch,
> es ist vollkommen egal wo ihr angelt, die Anzahl der Fische machts.
> Ich hab Angeln auf 300 und fast alles in TB gemacht.
> ...


*schlugg* glaube das wäre sogarr mir als profiangler langweilig geworden...  den nur der reiz IMMER, wirklich IMMER  neue fische zu angeln, macht mir erst spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xathras (10. Oktober 2006)

an der Küste des Brachlands ist noch gut zu fischen. Viele Fischschwärme und auch Würgetang gibts dort zu finden. 
Hab mich dort von 50 bis 150 hochgefischt.


----------



## Pi91 (10. Oktober 2006)

Vor allem wer Gold machen will und noch einen niedrigeren Skill hat, dem empfehl ich in den Oasen vom Brachland zu angeln, denn da gibts Devaitfische,welche man fürs pikante Deviat Supreme braucht und die gehen gut im AH(eigene Erfahrung).


----------



## florianandreas (12. Oktober 2006)

Jo! Und für alle, die auf Hordenseite noch ganz am anfang sind: der See vor Bloodhoof is der Knaller! Da gings bei mir mehr als nur schnell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  war nach kurzer zeit mit nem 15er char auf skill 170 ^^  lohnt sich wirklich *gg*


----------



## White Jen (16. November 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Ich angle immer in Darnassus bzw Rutheran, um die AV-Wartezeit zu überbrücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jo,das mach ich auch immer,Außerdem komm ich nichts um angeln drumrum,bin alchimist und will nicht für 20 fische im ah 5-15 g ausgeben Oo


----------



## Eilynne (21. November 2006)

Hallöle zusammen,

also, ich hab meinen Angelskill auf 300. Plus ein bissl drüber durch die Eisenangel, Verzauberung auf Handschuhe etc. Ich mach regelmässig Angeltouren für unsere Gilde, auch um die Jäger mit Futter zu versorgen (Kochskill auch 300)
Es gibt ne Menge guter Plätze zum Angeln:

Sumpfland: viele Schwärme (öliges Schwarzmaul, Feuerflossenschnapper), sehr oft treibende Wrackteile, außerdem Kisten aus den Schwärmen, die immer nette Sachen enthalten

Arathi-Bucht: auch hier Schwärme (Feuerflossen und öliges Schwarzmaul) und treibende Wrackteile. Die Kisten dort sind einen Level höher als die aus Sumpfland = bessere Beute

westliche Küste Schlingendorn: quasi das gleiche wie im Sumpfland. Dazu Sonntags zwischen 14-16 Uhr Leckerfischschwärme für den Angelwettbewerb

östliche Küste Schlingendorn: siehe Arathi-Bucht, dazu noch Schwärme mit Steinschuppenaalen

Küste rund um Westfall: gleiches Level wie Sumpfland, viele Schwärme und treibende Wrackteile

Östliche Pestländer: im See unter Corins Kreuzung kann man prima Zitteraale und Panzerfische fangen

Feralas: an der Küste Schwärme mit Steinschuppenaalen, öliges Schwarzmaul und Feuerflossenschnapper, treibende Wrackteile mit hochwertigen Kisten. Im See im Norden bei den 60er Elite Drachkin gibt es Panzerfische und Zitteraale, allerdings nicht so eine hoche Droprate wie im See in den Östlichen

Azshara: an der Küste die gleichen Schwärme und Kisten wie in Feralas. Schwimmt man raus zu einer der äußersten Inseln, kann man dort prima Kalmare, großen Machtfisch und andere hochwertige Fische und Nettigkeiten fangen. Allerdings sollte der Skill dort auf mindestens 400 liegen, drunter braucht man garnicht anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Relina (7. Dezember 2006)

Ich angel immer Steinschuppenaale.
Die schick gegen DKP an die Raidbank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elgabriel (13. Dezember 2006)

Eilynne schrieb:


> Feralas: an der Küste Schwärme mit Steinschuppenaalen, öliges Schwarzmaul und Feuerflossenschnapper, treibende Wrackteile mit hochwertigen Kisten. Im See im Norden bei den 60er Elite Drachkin gibt es Panzerfische und Zitteraale, allerdings nicht so eine hoche Droprate wie im See in den Östlichen



Ferals werd ich mir heute mal anschauen, habs gestern erst entdeckt. Musste wegen Alchemie 300 dahin. Gar nicht so leicht der Weg zu Fuss dahin. ;-)
War bis jetzt eigentlich immer im Schlingendorntal an der Westküste, gute Fische und viele Wrackteile, da hab ich schon so einiges raus geholt.


----------



## Lazey (18. Dezember 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wurde zwar schon zig mal hier geschrieben, aber trotzdem zweifeln immer noch ein paar... deshalb:

Angeln skillen ist nach dem jetzigen Informationsstand eine reine Sache der Quantität.

Zwei Leute, die gleichzeitig bei Null anfangen, sollten bei gleicher investierter Zeit auch ca. zur selben Zeit bei 300 ankommen. Derjenige, der nicht dauernd Zeit verliert durch Gebietswechsel und Köderkauf (weil er bspw. in Mulgore bleibt bis Skill 300) wird am Ende evtl. sogar früher fertig sein, hat aber dann auch nur Schrottfische geangelt auf seinem Weg zum Angelmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anfangs gibt jeder Fisch noch einen Skillpunkt, kurz vor 300 sind es dann 7 und mehr Fische, die man erfolgreich fangen muss für den nächsten Punkt.

Einziger Sinn von Gebietswechseln ist und bleibt, der ganzen Geschichte später auch eine lukrative Seite zu verpassen bspw. über den Verkauf von Steinschuppenaalen, Rumsey Rum, Winterkalmaren, Nachtflossenschnappern etc. oder eben der Inhalte der Kisten aus den Wrackteilen.



Eingeschränkt wird der Angler eigentlich nur durch seine Angelausrüstung und die Stufe des Gewässers (bei demjenigen in Mulgore aus dem Beispiel völlig egal). Es gibt also in Bezug auf die erwähnten Farbstufen "grau / grün / gelb / orange / rot" bspw. vom Kürschnern, Bergbau oder Krauten nur ein "kein Auswerfen möglich / alle Fische entkommen / viele Fische entkommen / wenige Fische entkommen / kein Fisch entkommt", deswegen sollte man die oftmals gern erwähnte Formel

erforderlicher Angelskill = ca. Mob-Level im Gebiet * 5

auch mit Vorsicht geniessen - meist passt es dann grade so mit dem Auswerfen, für erfolgreiches Fischen sollte dann schon ein Köder benutzt werden.
Anders wäre auch kaum zu erklären, wieso man mit Stufe 60 und bei derzeit in den nichtinstanzierten Gebieten vorhandenen Mobs der Maximalstufe 60 (Karazhan, Winterspring, Östl. Pestländer usw. aber auch Azsharas Bucht der Stürme zählt dazu) und in Zul'Gurub erst mit einem Skill um 400 wirklich eine gute Ausbeute erreicht, eine perfekte wohl erst mit Skill 425.

Wer in solchen Gebieten ohne ausreichenden Skill fischt, der verzögert den nächsten Skillpunkt durch entkommende Fische also auch noch mal. Da helfen im Zweifelsfall zusätzlich zu den Ködern also nur noch die Items/Enchants für +Angeln, mit denen man derzeit auf maximal 352 kommt - mit 100er Köder also auf 452.

Als da wären:

+ 2 Handschuhverzauberung
+20 Große Eisenangel
+25 Nat Pagles Extremangler FC-5000 (Horde only)

und vom Angelwettbewerb:

+ 5 Glücksangelhut
+ 5 Extremgetestete Eterniumangelschnur
+ 5 Nat Pagles Extremanglerstiefel
+35 Arkanitangel

*Ciao Lazey*


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (2. Januar 2007)

Nogothrim schrieb:


> ...
> Loch Modan: S/F 50-100
> ...



Warum kann ich dann am Loch mit nem 30er Skill angeln ?

Ohne Adds ...wohlgemerkt .


----------



## Rheyadriel (6. Januar 2007)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Warum kann ich dann am Loch mit nem 30er Skill angeln ?
> 
> Ohne Adds ...wohlgemerkt .



Jup, die Angaben stimmen irgendwie mal so gar nicht -.- auch wenns nett gemeint war. 
Bin extra nach Desolace, nach den Angaben skill 100-175 .. tjo.. Hab aber schon 100 plus nachtkriecher 50 gleich 150 und es hat eeeewig lange gedauert bis mal was angebissen hat..


----------



## Noemi (5. März 2007)

ich hab heute von 225 bis 275 in tanaris geskilled, ich hab viele kisten (mit 3 grünen bzw. blauen items) + viele steinschuppenaale + Feuerflossenschnapper + öliges schwarzmaul

nebenbei hab ich noch viele andere sachen gemacht, also ich hab vorher sound angeschaltet und dann hab ich immer gehört, wenn ein fisch dran war =P

war auf jeden fall gechillt


----------



## Noemi (8. März 2007)

ich hab noch ne frage...

kriegt man in der scherbenwelt langsamer skillpunkte? weil ich von 300-305 noch in tanaris war, da hab ich jeden ~7 fisch nen skillpoint bekommen. in den zangarmarschen gibt aber nur jeder 10 ungefähr nen punkt....


----------



## Mathila (18. März 2007)

Tjo freunde ich hab so geskillt, bis 50 in ag am teich und dann im brachland in den oasen geangelt. und ratet mal was ich da geangelt habe.
Jawoll, Deviatfische. Alle gekocht im ah 5er stack 2,5 bei mir aufn server verkauft fett kohle gemacht und auf 300 geskillt.

Tip alle drei oasen enthalten deviat schwärme da holt man immer so nen netten fisch raus 

Mf


----------



## Nocturne1984 (23. April 2007)

Am Anfang wirds öfter als langweilig bezeichnet, am Ende kriegt man wertvolle Fische die man auch selber fürs Kochkunst braucht beispiel mehr Ausdauer+Willenskraft. 

ich angle lieber wo ich bessere Fertigkeiten kriege, ich angle nicht so blöd rum in SW sonst werde ich krank xD ^^


----------



## Fendulas (24. April 2007)

Noemi schrieb:


> ich hab noch ne frage...
> 
> kriegt man in der scherbenwelt langsamer skillpunkte? weil ich von 300-305 noch in tanaris war, da hab ich jeden ~7 fisch nen skillpoint bekommen. in den zangarmarschen gibt aber nur jeder 10 ungefähr nen punkt....


Mir gehts immo genauso, hab schon ziemlich lange in den Zangarmarschen rumgestanden, hat auch immer einer angebissen, aber das mit den Skillpunkten ist echt langsam. (skill:425)


Angeln ist schon genial, auch wenns manchmal langweilig ist^^
Man weiß nie, was vllt anbeißt, find ich toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guernica (24. April 2007)

Fendulas schrieb:


> Mir gehts immo genauso, hab schon ziemlich lange in den Zangarmarschen rumgestanden, hat auch immer einer angebissen, aber das mit den Skillpunkten ist echt langsam. (skill:425)
> Angeln ist schon genial, auch wenns manchmal langweilig ist^^
> Man weiß nie, was vllt anbeißt, find ich toll
> 
> ...




Ob in den Kanälen von SW oder in den Zangarmarschen, man braucht überall 10 Fische für einen Skillpunkt. Ab ca. 315 braucht man 11 Fische und das steigert sich noch ein wenig. In den Zangarmarschen kommt es einem deshalb so langwierig vor, weil manchmal keine Fische anbeißen oder auch mal entkommen (selbst mit 75er Köder)... der Timer zählt aber in beiden Fällen volle 30 Sekunden.

Am einfachsten finde ich es momentan in Azeroth, da dort nahezu jeder Wurf ein Treffer ist. Ich angle gern in Tanaris, da man dort auch Steinschuppenaale fangen kann und zudem ist das Ambiente ansprechender. Neuerdings kann man immer 2 Fische gleichzeitig an Land holen, wobei es meistens 2 Tüpfelgelbschwanz, aber auch öfter mal 2 Steinschuppenaale oder 2 Feuerflossenschnapper sind.

Früher gab es eine einfache Berechnung für den erforderlichen Angelskill, für die Scherbenwelt ist die Formel jedoch nicht anwendbar:

Moblevel x 5 = benötigter Angelskill
Als Grundlage nimmt man dafür die Mobs, die in unmittelbarer Nähe des Angelspots herumstreunen. In Steamwheedle wären es z.B. die Lvl 40-43 Schildkröten... der ideale Angelskill für diesen Spot liegt also bei 200-215. Logischerweise fährt man mit dem höheren Wert besser.


----------



## Alondrielle (27. April 2007)

Also tut mir leid, im Hafen von Menethil ist das alles noch zu hoch für mich. Ganz am Anfang meiner Nachtelfin Jägerin hatte ich damit angefangen, und nur einmal Glück gehabt. Mittlerweile bin ich 35lvl und weiß überhaupt nicht mehr wo das war. Bin beim Angeln erst lvl2, weil ich es die ganze Zeit nicht gemacht habe. Wo kann ich denn nun genau mit lvl 2 weiter angeln. Leider kenne ich nicht die Namen der einzeln Fische, gerade mal einen Namen kenne ich. Auch behersche ich nicht gerade gut die englische Sprache, da ich schon seeeeehr lange aus der Schule raus bin. Es wäre nett wenn mir einer sagen wo genau man welchen Fisch fangen kann, denn mit dieser einen Liste die netterweise erstellt wurde kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen. Ich habe weder die Zeit noch die Lust um stundenlang um her zu laufen und nach geeigneten Angelplätzen zu suchen. Vielen Dank im vorraus für eure Hilfe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haladar (27. April 2007)

Nostromo schrieb:


> Sry, das stimmt so leider nicht. Die Steigerung des Skills ist ausschliesslich von der Anzahl der Fische abhängig. Es dauert also in den Kanälen in Stormwind genau so lange um von 280 auf 300 zu kommen, als wenn man in Winterspring oder Zul Gurub angelt.
> 
> Der grosse Unterschied liegt in der Qualtität der Fische. Wenn du Steinschuppenaale statt Matschschnapper zum skillen angelst, dann ist der Verdienst dabei doch deutlich höher ;-)
> 
> ...


 

sind denn steinschuppenaale noch was wert heutzutage?  ich meine eine Goldene perle zb ist mx 2gold wert, wobei sie früher 20-40 gold wert war


----------



## Manani (27. April 2007)

Ist wie immer von Server zu Server unterschiedlich. Der Preisverfall ist aber bei weitem nicht so hoch wie bei der Perle, die Du für nichts mehr wirklich brauchst. Die Aale sind nach wie vor begehrt fürs brauen eines Titanenfläschchens. Schwierige Encounter werden meist nicht angegangen, ohne dass mindestens die MT's eine schlucken. Und alles was begehrt ist, ist nun einmal teuer. Es wird sich zeigen wie sich die Preise nach dem nächsten Patch entwickeln werden, wenn die Fläschchen abgeschwächt werden, oder wenn sich die neuen Fläschchen (der Verstärkung) etwas mehr verbreitet haben.


----------



## Noemi (28. April 2007)

Bei uns (Frostwolf) schwanken die Preise für die Aale enorm! Kostet in der einen Woche ein Stack vllt grad mal 4g, kostet es in der Nächsten schon bis zu 40g!! Bin auch schonmal 2 Stück für 5g losgeworden =)


----------

